# DVD stuck in drive



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Pull the power and get out your trusty screwdriver.

Once you have the cover off, you should be able to retrieve the disc and put the cover back on.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Some of them have a small hole beside the drive door.You can take something like a paper clip,bend it straight and stick in the hole to turn the gear for the drive.Not sure about your model.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Kelly, so I think you are saying that, with the door out of the way, there should be enough space to work the disc up and out? I did try that, sort of half heartedly because I didn't want to scratch the disc, but will give it another shot. I resigned myself to the fact last night that it's not worth taking in for repair, so worst case scenario is that I start disassembling the unit until I get to the point of retrieving the disc. Mako, I inspected it very closely, expecting to find the little hole that you mentioned, but nothing there. I appreciate the suggestions.


----------



## TheBobmanNH (Oct 23, 2012)

Oftentimes with those DVD players you can take the top of the case off very easily with a few screws (usually in the back), and get to the disc from the now open top.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

TheBobmanNH said:


> Oftentimes with those DVD players you can take the top of the case off very easily with a few screws (usually in the back), and get to the disc from the now open top.



Generally there's a couple screws on the sides, and then some on the back.

Take those out and the entire cover can be removed.


----------



## MT Stringer (Oct 19, 2008)

mako1 said:


> Some of them have a small hole beside the drive door.You can take something like a paper clip,bend it straight and stick in the hole to turn the gear for the drive.Not sure about your model.


I looked at my Sony Blu ray player - no hole like described.
I looked at a combo DVD/VHS player we have - no hole.

I guess the hole is for computer style DVD players because any that I had all had a small hole, which I have used more than once.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Hey, you guys are alright! I've torn into a lot of different equipment, and have a pretty darn good track record as far as identifying the problem and getting it running again, and even tinkered with a lot of electronics in the 60's and 70's, but had it in my head that things like this player were basically throwaways, and that there was no way I would be able to open it up and actually do anything with it. Lo and behold I got the case open, got the disc out, and it looks like it will go back together. First though, I'm thinking that I am going to blow the guts out with compressed air, but it looks like my last can of that is empty, so will pick one up sometime, blow it out, and see if it might happen to work. Guess that I could use one of the air compressors, but thinking that a can would be cleaner. Big thing though is that I was able to get the disc out without destroying the machine.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

DexterII said:


> Big thing though is that I was able to get the disc out without destroying the machine.



Or the disc....:wink:


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

DexterII said:


> Hey, you guys are alright! I've torn into a lot of different equipment, and have a pretty darn good track record as far as identifying the problem and getting it running again, and even tinkered with a lot of electronics in the 60's and 70's, but had it in my head that things like this player were basically throwaways, and that there was no way I would be able to open it up and actually do anything with it. Lo and behold I got the case open, got the disc out, and it looks like it will go back together. First though, I'm thinking that I am going to blow the guts out with compressed air, but it looks like my last can of that is empty, so will pick one up sometime, blow it out, and see if it might happen to work. Guess that I could use one of the air compressors, but thinking that a can would be cleaner. Big thing though is that I was able to get the disc out without destroying the machine.


their may be a very small drive belt that is broken , look for the motor and their should be eather a gear of drive belt ? i have been in repair for 50 yrs and have run into this before, what you can do is with the case off power it back up and see what happens when you inseart the disk again ?? you can get it out again , so you may see what is goin on in their ? or just buy another one, what happens is if their is a little belt it will start to turn to rubber and stretch , or plastic gear broke and still on the shaft ?? few things to look at


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Thank you, Del. I did get to the point of seeing that belt last night, but it looks like the motor itself isn't running. Once I got past my initial and incorrect assumption that it was not made to be taken apart, I got the case open, and the DVD driver separated from the chassis. Had other things to do, so didn't go any farther yet, but intend to disconnect the ribbons this evening, maybe carefully dab a drop of contact cleaner on the ends, and see if I can get the motor running.


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

DexterII said:


> Thank you, Del. I did get to the point of seeing that belt last night, but it looks like the motor itself isn't running. Once I got past my initial and incorrect assumption that it was not made to be taken apart, I got the case open, and the DVD driver separated from the chassis. Had other things to do, so didn't go any farther yet, but intend to disconnect the ribbons this evening, maybe carefully dab a drop of contact cleaner on the ends, and see if I can get the motor running.


their may be some contact's that may not be making ? the motor i belive is 12 volt dc , if you have a volt meter check for that , now you will have to put the disk back in, will it take it from the frount ? if so the motor is ok if not look around the sides where the disk is put in and see if any contact's are their ? good luck i don't belive oil will do any thing look for voltage like i mention also if you can turn the motor by your finger's i bet is ok voltage is missing


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Didn't feel like walking back to the shop to get my small clips last night, so not sure how accurate my readings were, but yes, something in the vicinity of 8-12 volts a I recall. I'm close to tossing in the towel, not because I can't figure it out, but because I'm pretty sure that one of the motors is bad, and it's probably not worth the effort to try to find something like that for a 10 year old machine that was probably obsolete by the time I got it home. Pretty neat though, once I got into it. For instance, there are actually 3 small motors in the DVD drive part alone; the one with the belt in the front that moves the drawer in and out, one that spins the DVD, and one that moves the laser unit in and out. And the motor that spins the DVD is powered all of the time, but, rather than a circuit to switch it off, they use a plain old magnet that latches onto the pulley from above, and that stops the motor. Anyway, I'm going to take another look at it this evening, after I get another grab bar installed, but am pretty sure that I'm not going to spend any time looking for a motor.


----------

